# Office 365



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I use Libreoffice that has word processor and spreadsheet. It's free.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes, LibraOffice. There's almost no point in paying Micro$oft an annual fee.

I will say, the M$ Visio product is much better than the LibraOffice replacement, but for the number of times I'd actually use that, it's still not worth it.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have Office 2010, bought the disc back when you could.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I hate the trend in software of renting the license now instead of buying it; we just end up paying more in the end. I have Office 2016 and will continue to use it as long as I can.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I've got Office 2013 which came with a disc too. I wouldn't do an annual fee thing, eff that noise heh


----------



## jp7794 (Jun 22, 2019)

For small businesses it is a good solution. A good way to manage files without having to buy hosts, plus the software is part of the fee and you can manage licenses easily. It also makes it easier to budget out.

There are better personal applications out there and storage space is dirt cheap.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

When I got the "free" WIN 10 upgrade, it messed up my Microsoft Office 97 that I had on our desk PC, that was running the WIN7 OS. I could not find my original MS Office 97 disc to load it back on. 

So I recall now that someone on DIY told me to get the free "Apache Open Office" download. So I did and it was the closest program I have ever ran to Office 97.

I finally found my old MS Office and Home 2007 disc, so I un-installed the AOO program from our PC and loaded the MSHO 2007 program back on it.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

The software developers know that new versions have no real advantages, so subscription software helps keep the money flowing even though they aren't contributing anything extra to society.

Subscription software is only useful if you need the software for a short time. For example, student can rent an autodesk package for 1 year or something.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

In some ways I "get" the subscription model. Software needs to be continually updated and supported. Once you've reached market saturation, where else would the money come from? Everyone who wants a copy already has one.

You can try releasing "new and exciting" versions every so often, by simply changing the look and re-arranging all the menus. But that tends to piss people off. In that way the subscription model can appear more honest. Maybe they won't need to make so many "changes for change's sake."

I still won't do it for all but a few highly specialized apps. Certainly never for anything from Micro$oft. But I can see why the software companies want to.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm fine with them charging a low annual fee to produce security updates and provide support, they have to get paid.

But making it so there's never a permanent license and the software stops working if you don't pay is crazy.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I just use Google Docs/sheets etc. They can open word and excel and I think even PDF docs. I also have a version of Acrobat that allows me to enter info into a PDF so that i can fill out forms. 

I am the reason that word processors were invented. I joke and say that I was pre-med, the only class I passed was the handwriting course. I passed it with flying colors.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

I use Google Docs and Sheets too. I like having peace of mind knowing that all changes made are saved automatically as long as you are connected.


----------



## jhonede007 (Dec 13, 2019)

For the last 6 years i have been ushing the office 2016 and i am ok whit the performance what it gave but after i upgrade my system i think to change my offcie 2016 to office 365. For that i go to the microsoft office 365 download page and installed from it.But when i go to the subscription page it blows my mind it is more costlier then the office 2016 which is lay down for the office 365.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Why keep feeding the Microsoft Empire?

Free to use Open Source programs such as OpenOffice and LibraOffice are just as good.
.
.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I think 365 is now $99 a year. Not worth it.


----------

